# My Next Victim....



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

will fall to this Bad Boy!! 8" long, 20' deep pure fury!!! The Bero Sledge Hammer...


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

ShutUpNFish said:


> will fall to this Bad Boy!! 8" long, 20' deep pure fury!!! The Bero Sledge Hammer...


Is the eye a screw in type?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

No, the eyes are glued into a round slot then etex coated over. I buy these eyes which have a plastic stem on them in the back....I cut the stem and sand each eye back flat.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

i like the bait.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like a fish catcher to me... :hammer:time


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Love it Paul. And you said it's similar to the material of a Legend? Where do I order?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Good timing Paul, I am looking for sponsorship....


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> Good timing Paul, I am looking for sponsorship....


LOL...I love a good joke from time to time...thanks for the laugh!

I think I misunderstood your earlier Q...Yes they are eye screw hook holders....092" - 1 1/2" SS screw eyes to be exact....and if you're worried about the strength of them, they have already held up to two lake sturgeon pushing 100 lbs. for up to one hour battles.  Thats not to mention the 6 over 50" muskies in one summer...

Jim,

All of my baits are cast resin....even the ones you got...I'm still working on a slotting fixture and saw set-up for the Sledge lips...the two I made so far are just prototypes....You know how to get a hold of me if you want to put an order in cuz they will be ready to go soon.


----------



## Indian Summer (May 26, 2008)

I love a good joke too..... Sturgeon to 100 lbs. That's funny. were you out west fishing the Columbia river? 

You know none of us has ever topped 60 lbs up there. Buy your scale at the Fish Exaggeration Center? lol


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Indian Summer said:


> I love a good joke too..... Sturgeon to 100 lbs. That's funny. were you out west fishing the Columbia river?
> 
> You know none of us has ever topped 60 lbs up there. Buy your scale at the Fish Exaggeration Center? lol


It was just an estimate Joe...by a local St.Clair fisherman and bio guy...I don't know exactly, hows that? But by the length and girth calculations, the one we caught last year was at least 80lbs and this years slightly bigger....That better for ya?? Give me a 100lb Sturgeon! I'm confident that The Hammer WILL catch it too!! 

Listen Joe, if you have some sort of beef with me, man up and PM, call me or contact me direct so that we may talk about your issues in person??? 

I'm certainly NOT the guy who sells out his friends!!!

And by the way, after I looked, this is my quote...."two lake sturgeon pushing 100 lbs."


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

60lbs??? Yeah OK


----------



## Indian Summer (May 26, 2008)

That's a skinny one. 60 lbs max. I'm a local fisherman who's boated a few of those. What's wrong with my estimate?

And I don't have a beef with your posts. They are a joke. I get texts from other people who know I love a good laugh and tell me to go have a look and post for their enjoyment. So I did. lol

Guys on Fish Erie miss your jokes too. ;-)

Pushing 100 lbs.... ha ha


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Indian Summer said:


> That's a skinny one. 60 lbs max. I'm a local fisherman who's boated a few of those. What's wrong with my estimate?
> 
> And I don't have a beef with your posts. They are a joke. I get texts from other people who know I love a good laugh and tell me to go have a look and post for their enjoyment. So I did. lol
> 
> ...


I wasn't a joke back in the day while you were beggin' for info was I? And your boats following around on every lake we fished...in certain circles, you guys were often considered "the dingys"...LOL! "Here come the dingys!" I never said it though, but I heard it being said often. Muskie info everywhere from Pigeon to Arthur to Chautauqua and even walleyes on Erie....LOL From you and your texting buddy alike (he knows who he is and so do I) The joke is in your mirror pal! 

Besides, I don't take estimates from those who are high half the time very seriously


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Thread appears to be heading off coarse. Everyone, please stay on topic and refrain from rehashing old grudges.


----------

